# Radar detector



## lariardo (Jan 3, 2020)

I would like a radar detector less than $300 that could mount inconspicuously behind the monitor. Any recommendations?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The Uniden R3 beat top detectors at a much higher price for years, and Uniden sells it refurb for less than $300. I've been happily running my refurb R3 for years.
https://uniden.com/collections/rada...reme-long-range-laser-radar-detector-with-gps
Same goes for their R7.


----------

